

Are Chicken and Fish as Unhealthy as Red Meat? - edw519
http://www.alternet.org/healthwellness/142782/are_chicken_and_fish_as_unhealthy_as_red_meat?page=entire

======
Jem
The title of the article is barely related to this pro-vegetarian/vegan
propaganda.

